# 2. Altstadtrennen in Höxter/Weser - mit den Bikes durch die Innenstadt!



## uwero (2. März 2011)

Liebe Forummitglieder,

am 21.05.2011 findet in Höxter das 2. Altstadtrennen in Höxter statt!

Im Rahmen der Challenge4MTB (www.challenge4mtb.de) veranstalten wir im sonnigen Mai unser zweites Altstadtrennen in Höxter.

Der 21. Mai ist ein Samstag und in enger Zusammenarbeit mit der Stadt Höxter ist es uns gelungen das Rennen mitten in die Innenstadt zu legen. Aufgrund der am Samstag üblicherweise sehr vielen "Einkäufer" wird somit für reichlich Zuschauer gesorgt sein. Der Marktplatz wird im Rahmen des Weserradtages mit Bike-Ständen etc. gefüllt sein.

Bei der Erstauflage in 2009 hatten wir ca. 200 Starter und tausende begeisterte Zuschauer. Auch das WDR-Fernsehen berichtete von dem Event. Den Fernsehbericht findet Ihr hier: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J43bb1D2fi0"]YouTube        - Altstadtrennen HÃ¶xter 2.5.2009[/nomedia]



Euch erwartet ein sehr schneller Kurs durch Höxters Innenstadt. Als Highlight werdet Ihr die für ein XC-Rennen erforderlichen Höhenmeter u.a. in einem gesperrten Parkhaus erklimmen. Desweiteren sind reichlich Treppen, leichte Jumps, eine Brücke und Walleinlagen in die Strecke eingebaut. Ein Kommen wird sich auf jeden Fall lohnen - die Teilnehmer 2009 waren durchweg begeistert von der Strecke.

Aufgrund der Organisation müssen wir die Starteranzahl auf ca. 250 Fahrer limitieren, d.h. wer sich zuerst anmeldet ist dabei. 

Die Challenge4MTB ist eine Serie für Hobbyfahrer, wir begrüßen insbesondere die Teilnahme von Kindern und Jugendlichen. Für Lizenzfahrer werden wir je eine Herren-/Damenklasse anbieten, es erfolgt jedoch keine Unterteilung in die üblichen Altersklassen. Die Hobbyklassen beginnen bei U11 und enden bei den Senioren 2.

Trainiert schon mal fleißig, der Link zur Anmeldung folgt demnächst. So nah werdet Ihr in 2011 nicht mehr an den Zuschauern fahren - das lächeln für die Fotos nicht vergessen!

Viele Grüße Uwe Rotermund
MTB Race Team Höxter


----------



## uwero (2. März 2011)

Hier kommt schon einmal ein Foto für Euren ersten Eindruck:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (2. März 2011)

freue mich schon


----------



## chris2305 (3. März 2011)

Bin ich leider auf Malle....

Hatte mich schon so darauf gefreut.
Allen auf alle viel Spaß und euch Uwe ein gutes Gelingen


----------



## MUD´doc (3. März 2011)

Schon gehört, dass es dieses Jahr wieder 
zu einem Rennen in der Altstadt kommen wird.
Wird bestimmt wieder ein richtig dolles Ding
werden. Die Rennen waren spannend, viele
Besucher und Zaungäste, perfektes Wetter
...einfach ein schönes Erlebnis und das bisher
beste MTB-Rennen, was unsereins zuschauen
konnte. Daher, absolut topp, dass es wieder 
im Programm ist.
ABER
Glaubst du, uwero, dass es eine gute Idee 
war, es wieder an einem Samstag stattfinden 
zu lassen?! Ich kann mich noch locker dran 
erinnern, dass so einige der Gewerbetreibenen
und Marktbesucher-Senioren sich nicht mit uns
übers Rennen freuen wollten. 
Wäre vielleicht der Sonntag nicht besser gewesen?!
Mir ist es einerlei. 
Sind da und freuen uns schon drauf


----------



## Deleted 25931 (8. März 2011)




----------



## hollaender (13. März 2011)

Hi,

Das ist eine Coole Sache !

Mein WoWa steht in Höxter auf dem Campingplatz als "Zwischenstation" 
für Gechäftliches was wir in Norden Deutschlands zu erledigen haben..

Habe nicht gewusst das es sowas dort gibt ! Klasse !

Wenn meine Zeit es zulässt werde ich dieses Jahr mal Zaungast sein..

Gibt es dort in der nähe (Höxter / Boffzen) eigentlich MTB Strecken ?


Gruß,


Frank


----------



## uwero (13. März 2011)

Hi Frank,

klar gibt es coole Strecken, komm einfach mal zum Training. Wir treffen uns direkt am Bootshaus neben dem C-platz.

Und das Rennen willst Du doch bestimmt mitfahren - oder???

Gruß Uwe


----------



## hollaender (13. März 2011)

Hi Uwe,

naja so fit bin ich Fahrradmäßig (nocht) nicht...

Das Problem ist das ich selbständig bin,
und meine Berufung sich mit Freizeit beschäftigt.
Sprich wenn andere Spaß haben, muss ich arbeiten...
Dadurch ist ein Kontinuierliches auf dem Rad sitzen" / Kondition nicht gegeben..

Habe das Wochenende den Termin (der ist bei mir noch frei) 
erstmal als Zuschauer eingetragen.. 

Ab nächste Woche steht nach lange Pause erstmal wieder 
2 x Fittness pro woche auf dem Programm..
Muss erst mal meine alte 44-Jährige Knocken wieder 
beibringen überhaupt Pedalen zu bewegen....

Zur Info : ich gehöre zu den Katergorie Tourenbiker-Anfänger !

Fall Ihr eucht traut mich als alte Holländer 
dann mal bei Profi's wie euch mitfahren zu lassen
(Wahrscheinlich bin ich nach 3 km und Weserbrücke schon Platt...) 
nehme ich das Angebot vom Training gerne mal an..

Ich werde diese Jahr sicherlich noch ein par mal in HX sein, 
weil der WoWa dauerhaft dort steht...
Nur "wann" das ist bei mir Geschäftsbedingt immer kurzfristig bekannt...


Gruß,


Frank


----------



## uwero (21. März 2011)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Schon gehört, dass es dieses Jahr wieder
> zu einem Rennen in der Altstadt kommen wird.
> Wird bestimmt wieder ein richtig dolles Ding
> werden. Die Rennen waren spannend, viele
> ...



Hi Mud´doc,

ja, grundsätzlich hast Du recht mit dem Sonntag. Da wir allerdings extrem viel auf und vor allem auch wieder abbauen müssen fällt der Sonntag als Veranstaltungstag leider aus. Unsere Jungs und Mädels als fleißige Helfer müssen am Mo. alle wieder arbeiten.

Zur Organisation arbeiten wir sehr eng mit der Stadt Höxter zusammen und die Händler etc. sind vorinformiert. Somit hoffe ich, dass die Akzeptanz deutlich höher ist. Bislang haben wir nur positives Feedback.
.

In anderen Städten (Goisern, Steyr, Salzdetfurth) ziehen Sport, Einwohner und Handel an einem Strang. Warum sollte dies in Höxter nicht klappen?

Ansonsten haben wir viele gute News zum Rennen. Ein Update der Infos folgt in Kürze - freut Euch schon einmal darauf.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Berrrnd (21. März 2011)

um die organisation braucht man sich hier wohl keine sorgen machen.
wird bestimmt wie alle eure events, bzw. der challenge 4 mtb, wieder super.

hoffen wir auf schönes wetter.


bis denne ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _raistlin (22. März 2011)

das hört sich echt unterhaltsam an... wenn ich einen startplatz bekomme, dann bin ich dabei...!


----------



## Medic-BHD (23. März 2011)

Hey Uwe,

das ist echt Klasse! Urlaub steht schon, denke mal kommen dieses Jahr so mit 6 Leuten aus Düsseldorf!

Bis im Mai dann!

Ride on..... Patrick


----------



## MUD´doc (28. März 2011)

uwero schrieb:


> Zur Organisation arbeiten wir sehr eng mit der Stadt Höxter zusammen und die Händler etc. sind vorinformiert. Somit hoffe ich, dass die Akzeptanz deutlich höher ist. Bislang haben wir nur positives Feedback.



Dein Wort in des Haters Ohr 
Werden auch mit ein paar Leuten auftauchen. Wird bestimmt wieder ein tolles Event.


----------



## _raistlin (30. März 2011)

hi!
wisst ihr schon wann die anmeldung startet?


----------



## {Sagittarius} (25. April 2011)

Hallo,

Anmedung für das MTB-Alstadtrennen ist ab sofort online geschaltet.
Also ran an die begehrten Startplätze.
Auch dieses Jahr wird das Starterfeld auf max. 250 Teilnehmer begrenzt.

Ausschreibung: http://www.wassersport-hoexter.de/wsh/seite145.html
Onlineanmeldung: http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/startmeldung.php?wkid=20110521810575

Mit sportlichem Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Medic-BHD (26. April 2011)

Hey Uwe,

Anmeldung ist raus, Freue mich das 4 Jahr in Folge aus Düsseldorf zu euch zu kommen.

Das ist immer eine sehr schöne Geschichte bei euch!

Bis im Mai....

MfG Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (26. April 2011)




----------



## gunka (26. April 2011)

Muss man für die Zwischenzeitnahme wieder anhalten?  Hab das video bei youtube gesehen.


----------



## {Sagittarius} (27. April 2011)

gunka schrieb:


> Muss man für die Zwischenzeitnahme wieder anhalten?  Hab das video bei youtube gesehen.


Hallo,

nein muss man nicht. 
Der SIAC1 (SPORTident Active Card Serie 1) den wir in diesem Jahr einsetzen, ist ein aktiven Transponder.
Damit kannst du an der Zeitnahme vorbeirauschen so schnell wie du kannst.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (28. April 2011)

Wie sieht es denn dieses Jahr mit der Abholung der Startunterlagen aus?

wenn ich um 14:30 bei den Masters starte, bis wann muss ich meine Unterlagen abgeholt haben?

Ich hoffe nicht wieder gleich Morgens.......

Freue mich schon drauf!


----------



## uwero (1. Mai 2011)

Nein, es reicht wenn Du ca. 1 Stunde vor Deinem Start die Unterlagen abholst.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## {Sagittarius} (5. Mai 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn dieses Jahr mit der Abholung der Startunterlagen aus?
> 
> wenn ich um 14:30 bei den Masters starte, bis wann muss ich meine Unterlagen abgeholt haben?
> 
> ...


 


uwero schrieb:


> Nein, es reicht wenn Du ca. 1 Stunde vor Deinem Start die Unterlagen abholst.
> 
> Gruß Uwe
> 
> Freue mich schon drauf!


 
Wer früher kommt hat mehr vom Event.
Um 10:45 Siegerehrung U11, U13, U15
Die freuen sich auf euren Applaus.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## uwero (8. Mai 2011)

Gestern haben wir ein Video von der neuen, schnellen Streckenführung aus Fahrerperspektive gedreht - behaltet das Forum im Auge in wenigen Stunden wird es online sein.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## {Sagittarius} (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

die Onlineanmeldung ist nur noch für kurze Zeit möglich.
Wer also am Altstadtrennen teilnehmen möchte, sollte sich schnell anmelden.

http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/startmeldung.php?wkid=20110521810575&w=w

Sonst verpasst ihr womöglich noch das Super Event.

Die Zeitmessung mit aktivem Transponder, Bergwertung im Parkhaus, Sprint auf dem Wall. Schotter, Kopfsteinpflaster, Treppen, Wiese alles dabei.

Das muß man erlebt haben und nochmal erleben.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Honigblume (11. Mai 2011)

Ich würde zu gern in meiner Geburtsstadt mitfahren, leider passt der Termin nicht :-(


----------



## {Sagittarius} (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

das ist schade, vielleicht beim nächsten mal.
2012 | 3. Race to Sky in Boffzen
2013 | 3. Altstadtrennen in Höxter

jeweils im Mai.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (16. Mai 2011)

hoffe, dass diesmal niemand die Absperrung entfernt und ich nicht wieder geradeaus fahre...

Ich hoffe auch, dass sich die Starterliste noch füllt bei den Lizenzern...würde gerne um 14:30 fahren weil da wenigstens auch der Streckenrand gefüllt ist - nicht das wir da einsam mit 10 Leutchen die Runden drehen...


----------



## {Sagittarius} (16. Mai 2011)

Stronglight schrieb:


> hoffe, dass diesmal niemand die Absperrung entfernt und ich nicht wieder geradeaus fahre...
> 
> Ich hoffe auch, dass sich die Starterliste noch füllt bei den Lizenzern...würde gerne um 14:30 fahren weil da wenigstens auch der Streckenrand gefüllt ist - nicht das wir da einsam mit 10 Leutchen die Runden drehen...


 
Hallo,

Lizenzklasse startet im Rennen 2 um 11:30
Starterfeld zur Zeit 38 Teilnehmer, davon 6 mit Lizenz.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Mai 2011)

@ Stronglight

einfach hinterher fahren, dann kannst du dich an den anderen orientieren.


----------



## Stronglight (16. Mai 2011)

{Sagittarius} schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Lizenzklasse startet im Rennen 2 um 11:30
> Starterfeld zur Zeit 38 Teilnehmer, davon 6 mit Lizenz.
> ...


kann man die 6 nicht auch um 14:30 starten lassen? Und wahrscheinlich sind die die restlichen auch noch U17...warum nicht gleich beim "Fette Reifen Rennen" mitfahren lassen 

Lizenzfahrer also primär unerwünscht...  

Also ich kann mich nur dunkel an das letzte mal erinnern, da sah irgendwie aus, als wenn sich da ein paar Erwachsene in der Jugendklasse verirrt hätten...


----------



## {Sagittarius} (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo Stronglight,

Lizenzfahrer sind herzlich willkommen und Starten in einereigenen Wertung. Das Rennen selbst ist aber für Hobbyfahrer ausgelegt und stellt die größte Teilnehmerzahl.
Vier Lizenzfahre sind in der Altersklasse U19m/w; Damen/Herren. Somit ist Rennen 2 das beste Starterfeld für Lizenzfahrer.

Für alle Teilnehmer kann es nun mal nicht zu 100% passen. 

Mitsportlichem Gruß
NorbertMüller


----------



## Stronglight (17. Mai 2011)

{Sagittarius} schrieb:


> Hallo Stronglight,
> 
> Lizenzfahrer sind herzlich willkommen und Starten in einereigenen Wertung. Das Rennen selbst ist aber für Hobbyfahrer ausgelegt und stellt die größte Teilnehmerzahl.
> Vier Lizenzfahre sind in der Altersklasse U19m/w; Damen/Herren. Somit ist Rennen 2 das beste Starterfeld für Lizenzfahrer.
> ...


naja, dass man einen Lizenzfahrer ab 30 nicht mit einem U19 oder gar Ü17 Fahrer gleichsetzen kann, sollte doch wohl klar sein was die Leistung angeht...wenn da jetzt 10 Linzenzfahrer ab 23Jahre wären, wäre es ja ok, aber so...  Letztlich ist es ja auch so, dass diverse "Hobbyfahrer" ja nun auch nicht wirklich langsamer sind. Es ist natürlich ein Hobbyrennen und es sollten logischerweise nicht z.B. 10 Hobbyfahrer in die Röhre gucken weil da 10 Lizenzfahrer am Start stehen dürfen, da stelle ich meinen Platz natürlich zur Verfügung! Aber wenn das Feld noch 10 Plätze offen lässt, dann könnte man die 10 (in dem Fall ja deutlich weniger) doch wohl fahren lassen.
Was soll's, ist nun mal so und wünsche euch trotzdem viel SPAAAAßßßß!!!!


----------



## C.K. (17. Mai 2011)

Hey Marc, komm doch trotzdem! 

Wird dann bestimmt spassig!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Mai 2011)

erledigt


----------



## Stronglight (17. Mai 2011)

na mal sehen, evtl. entscheide ich vor Ort da sich bis dato ja vielleicht noch was tut punkto Lizenzfahrernachmeldungen; aber habe echt keine Lust nachher in einem Feld zu fahren, wo die Leute dann denken, ob ich noch ganz richtig wäre und noch nicht bemerkt habe, dass ich in der falschen Klasse unterwegs bin...kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen da es wie schon erwähnt, auf mich das letzte mal auch etwas seltsam wirkte, als ein Mitte 30 Jähriger in einem Feld voller Teenies um die Ecke fuhr 
Oder ich fahre schon ein Tag vorher nach Altenau - da sind Lizenzfahrer erwünscht 
ODER - ich fahre mich in Höxter warm, und fahre am Nachmittag noch'n Bergzeitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (17. Mai 2011)

hab ich jetzt irgendwas mit den terminen durcheinander geworfen?

samstag höxter
sonntag altenau

bin dabei!


----------



## Stronglight (17. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> hab ich jetzt irgendwas mit den terminen durcheinander geworfen?
> 
> samstag höxter
> sonntag altenau
> ...



Samstag ist in Altenau auch Rennen...


----------



## Stronglight (17. Mai 2011)

im Übrigen habe ich gesehen, dass bei der Anmeldung nicht zwischen Lizenz und Hobby unterschieden wird.

Würde mich daher auch nicht wundern, wenn unter den s.g. Hobbyfahrern auch ein paar mit Lizenz dabei sind  ich habe die Ausschreibung leider auch erst nach der Anmeldung gelesen...


----------



## uwero (19. Mai 2011)

Lieber Marc,

was machst Du denn hier für einen Wind? Hier unsere offizielle Stellungnahme als sportliche Veranstalter:

- Die Challenge4MTB ist als Rennserie für Hobbyfahrer ausgelegt, siehe www.challenge4mtb.de
- Im Kreis der Veranstalter haben wir die Aufnahme zusätzlicher Lizenzklassen besprochen. Aufgrund der dann notwendigen, starren Regelungen des BDR wurde dies mehrheitlich abgelehnt
- Wir möchten den Lizenzfahrern trotzdem die Möglichkeit geben zu starten. Aus diesem Grund wurde eine Lizenzklasse (Alterklassenübergreifend) eingeführt.
- Das Altstadtrennen erfordert in der Innenstadt einen gewaltigen logistischen Aufwand und eine entsprechende Terminierung. Mehr als 4 Rennen können/dürfen wir nicht starten.
- Aus diesem Grund haben wir uns dazu entschieden die Klasseneinteilung so zu wählen, dass die Läufe in etwa die gleiche Teilnehmerzahl aufweisen. Aus diesem Grund wurden der Start der Lizenzer auf 11.30h gelegt.
- Um 11.30h hast Du eine sehr volle Innenstadt und kannst mit mehreren hundert oder gar tausend Zuschauern rechnen.
- Bezüglich der Leistungsdichte brauchst Du Dir auch keine Sorgen machen. Gerade in dem Lauf um 11.30h starten aus meiner Sicht die schnellsten Fahrer des Tages. Von uns starten in dem Rennen Björn Tillberg (U19) und Tobias Rotermund (U23), da wirst Du mehr als ordentlich zu tun haben.

Also, es würde mich freuen, wenn Du Verständnis für die notwendige Organisation aufbringst und trotzdem am Start bist.

Herzliche Grüße Uwe


----------



## uwero (19. Mai 2011)

Stronglight schrieb:


> im Übrigen habe ich gesehen, dass bei der Anmeldung nicht zwischen Lizenz und Hobby unterschieden wird.
> 
> Würde mich daher auch nicht wundern, wenn unter den s.g. Hobbyfahrern auch ein paar mit Lizenz dabei sind  ich habe die Ausschreibung leider auch erst nach der Anmeldung gelesen...



.... das prüfen wir ..., i.O.? Gruß Uwe


----------



## Stronglight (19. Mai 2011)

Ja Uwe, das habe ich auch so verstanden und ist auch alles völlig o.k. und i.O. wenn es ein Dutzend Lizenzfahrer wären in der Altersklasse ab 23, aber wir reden hier von gerade mal 2 oder 3 Lizenzfahrern so wie es aussieht. So wie ich das sehe,  werden lediglich 2 oder 3 "Hobbyfahrer", dem Feld eh davonfahren, da denke ich natürlich auch an die Zuschauer die vielleicht auch gerne einen "fight" mit möglichst vielen an der Spitze sehen wollen.

Über die Leistungsdichte mache ich mir auch keine Gedanken, Tobias z.B. fährt sehr gut das weiß ich, und komme sicher über einen 130er Puls - aber es wirkt eben ein wenig seltsam....

Dennoch habe ich noch 2 gefunden die mitfahren würden und da wären wir ja schon mit 4 am Start  

Unterm Strich ist es ja auch euer Rennen und können sicher glücklich sein, mit Lizenz überhaupt starten zu dürfen - das weiß ich natürlich auch zu schätzen...

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## {Sagittarius} (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

wenn denn alle kommen die angemeldet sind, dann sind 10 Lizenzfahrer am Start.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Stronglight (19. Mai 2011)

{Sagittarius} schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn denn alle kommen die angemeldet sind, dann sind 10 Lizenzfahrer am Start.
> 
> Gruß Norbert



so wie ich gehört habe, sollen aber bloß 2 oder 3 dabei sein, die nicht aus der U17 o. U19 Klasse kommen...naja, schön wäre es ja wenn es anders wäre, dann wär's ja ein prima Rennen.

Also mit mind. 6 Fahrern würde ich mich wohler fühlen...


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (19. Mai 2011)

was ist denn das für ein "toller" Hinweis 2 Tage vor Beginn des Rennens mit den Reifen?
Ich besorge mir extra Reifen (1.5er) und jetzt soll ich die nicht fahren dürfen?
Wird das jetzt vor dem Rennen kontrolliert? Oder wird man im Ziel disqualiziert?
was ist mit denen die die mail nicht bekommen haben,nicht lesen und dann nach einer weiten Anreise damit konfrontiert werden und tatsächlich keine anderen Reifen mithaben....

Führt ja nicht jeder ein Haufen Reifen mitsich....

2 Tage vor Beginn solche Regeln auf zu stellen.....


----------



## Stronglight (19. Mai 2011)

wieso, bis zur welchen Breite ist denn zugelassen? 

Man, ist ja noch immer ein MTB-Rennen und kein Speedbikerace 

Wenn keine Lizenzfahrer in der Hobbyklasse erlaubt sind, sind auch keine "Rennradreifen" erlaubt richtig so...


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (19. Mai 2011)

Stronglight schrieb:


> wieso, bis zur welchen Breite ist denn zugelassen?
> 
> Man, ist ja noch immer ein MTB-Rennen und kein Speedbikerace
> 
> Wenn keine Lizenzfahrer in der Hobbyklasse erlaubt sind, sind auch keine "Rennradreifen" erlaubt richtig so...







Komisch, bei meinem reifen steht extra MTB-Reifen drauf

Lies mal deine letzte Infomail, die dir der Veranstalter geschickt hat!


----------



## Stronglight (19. Mai 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Lies mal deine letzte Infomail, die dir der Veranstalter geschickt hat!


mhh...also in der letzten die ich bekommen habe, steht nur das da etwas mit dem Anmeldeformular nicht stimmte, und alle Lizenzfahrer die in der Hobbyklasse starten, disqualifiziert werden...nix mit Mindestreifenbreite o.ä.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Mai 2011)

ich werde morgen schnell meine tubeless racing ralph runterschmeißen und race king supersonic mit latexschläuchen montieren.

irgendwie muss ich mir in hellental die hinterradfelge von meinem zweiten lrs gesprengt haben, sonst hätte ich mir die aktion sparen können.


und mal ganz ehrlich, wer glaubt denn bitte dass solche rennradreifen den entscheidenen vorteil bringen? im gegensatz zu nobby nic sicherlich, aber zu einem normalen, wenig profilierten mtb reifen eher nicht.
björn tillberg und tobias rotermund starten wie der blitz und sind dann wahrscheinlich eh weg.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Mai 2011)

mensch marc, steht doch im 2. satz.



> Zugelassen fÃ¼r das MTB-Altstadtrennen sind nur Mountain Bikes (bis 29ï¿½ Rad-GrÃ¶Ãe).
> Die RÃ¤der mÃ¼ssen mit einer Mountainbike Ã¼blichen Bereifung von mindestens *1,8ï¿½ Breite *ausgestattet sein.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Mai 2011)

@ uwe oder norbert

wurde die zusammensetzung in den einzelnen rennen irgendwie neu geordnet?

hatte für die herren irgendwie 14.30 uhr in erinnerung.


----------



## Stronglight (19. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> björn tillberg und tobias rotermund starten wie der blitz und sind dann wahrscheinlich eh weg.


die starten doch mit den Lizenzern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (19. Mai 2011)

jup, hoffe nur die überrunden mich nicht.



> 10:00 Start Rennen 1 (30 Minuten) U11, U13, U15
> 10:45 Siegerehrung U11, U13, U15
> 11:30 Start Rennen 2 (60 Minuten) U17, U19, Damen/Herren, Lizenz
> 13:00 Start Rennen 3 (60 Minuten) Senioren/innen 1
> ...


----------



## Stronglight (19. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> mensch marc, steht doch im 2. satz.


also in meiner Mail nicht...dann habe ich wohl eine nicht erhalten...
Naja, hatte eh nicht vor meine Reifen extra zu wechseln - bin ich auch viel zu faul für...


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Mai 2011)

die mail bzgl. lizenzfahren in der hobbyklasse habe ich z.b. nicht bekommen.
scheint also mehrere versionen zu geben.


----------



## Stronglight (19. Mai 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


>



also ich muss sagen, da fahr ich lieber "Big Betty" bevor ich mir die draufziehe...naja, alles eben reine Geschmackssache...

Ich habe die Regelung nicht bekommen
Habe da auch noch was im Keller gefunden: 
	

 1,6er Pannensicher


----------



## uwero (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben uns zu folgender Regelung entschieden, starten dürfen:

MTB 26", 29er
mit MTB-üblicher Bereifung ab 1.8" Breite

also: Schwalbe Fast Fred, Maxxis Flywight etc. darf alles gefahren werden.

Wir möchten mit der Regelung verhindern, dass sich einige die Modifikationen der World-Cup-Fahrer abschauen und mit Rennrad-Laufrädern in MTB´s starten. Da wäre der Materialvorteil zu groß.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## uwero (20. Mai 2011)

Hier nochmals die offiziellen Zeiten:

10:00 Start Rennen 1 (30 Minuten) U11, U13, U15
10:45 Siegerehrung U11, U13, U15
11:30 Start Rennen 2 (60 Minuten) U17, U19, Damen/Herren, Lizenz
13:00 Start Rennen 3 (60 Minuten) Senioren/innen 1
14:30 Start Rennen 4 (60 Minuten) Masters, Senioren/innen 2
16:00 Siegerehrung Rennen 2-4

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## Stronglight (20. Mai 2011)

war ja auch nur'n Scherz... die mache ich ich mir drauf, wenn es mal ein Kurierfahrerrennen gibt...


----------



## uwero (20. Mai 2011)

habe ich mir schon gedacht, gute Anreise .....

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Mastesse (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
sind noch Startplätze frei morgen?
Ich würde Sen. 1 fahren (Bj.1971) Wann sollte ich da sein?
Gruß 
Jörg Redeker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## {Sagittarius} (21. Mai 2011)

Mastesse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sind noch Startplätze frei morgen?
> Ich würde Sen. 1 fahren (Bj.1971) Wann sollte ich da sein?
> Gruß
> Jörg Redeker


 
Ja,

1971 ist noch Masters,
bis spätestens 13 Uhr bei der Anmeldung.

Infos hier: http://www.wassersport-hoexter.de/wsh/seite149.html

*Wertungsklassen:
*...
Masters m/w  1971 - 1981
Senioren/innen I  1961 - 1970
...


----------



## Stronglight (21. Mai 2011)

na das war ja doch noch ein prima Starterfeld in der Lizenzklasse und eine prima Orga 
Wenn ich mir die Zeiten ansehe, war das definitv das richtige...

Blöd nur das ich meine Halskette verlorenen hatte und ich mich seit dem nicht mehr richtig konzentrieren konnte weil danach gesucht habe, war dann hin und hergerissen zwischen weiterfahren und und aufhören - habe mich dann aber irgendwann etwas gefangen, und bin weitergefahren...das war ein Unikat  

Nur das mit den weißen Flatterbändern sollte man überdenken, da bin ich 2x voll reingedonnert weil ich die Kurve nicht schnell genug erkannt hatte... naja, und das mit dieser kuriosen Leiter hatten ja sicher schon einige andere angesprochen...


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo erst einmal,
auch von meiner Seite muß ich wieder einmal ein Kompliment an Uwe und seinen ganzen Verein aussprechen! War wieder ein tolles Event.
Uwe, hast du irgendwie den Guten Herrn dort oben bestochen? Oder warum war es wieder so ein tolles Wetter? Wenn du mal Zeit und Lust hast, dann verrat mir mal den Trick!
Ich habe dann mal ein paar Bilder ins Netz  gestellt, es sind nicht viel (615 Stk) aber vielleicht findet der ein oder andere sich ja wieder!
https://picasaweb.google.com/merida50/HoxterAlstadtrennen#
Also Leute nicht vergessen am 4.9. 11 ist in Detmold das 3 Std. Rennen!!
www.bikesportlippe.de

Gruß aus Detmold
Uwe!


----------



## uwero (22. Mai 2011)

Liebe Fahrer(innen) und Mit-Organisatoren,

auch aus meiner Sicht war das ein Top-Rennen in der Altstadt von Höxter! Von den Fahrern und den zig Zuschauern habe ich nur positive Stimmen gehört. Ich finde es auch klasse, dass wir unseren Sport dem Publikum zeigen dürfen, wann hat man das schon, dass vor einer solchen Kulisse gefhahren wird!?

Gestern Abend folgte auch ein ca. 4-5 minütiger, sehr gut gemachter Bericht im Fernsehen, der Link kommt in Kürze.

Bezüglich Absperrungen und Brücke lassen wir uns etwas einfallen. Die eine Absperrung ist mir ja selber zum Verhängnis geworden ....

Marc: kannst Du mir ungefähr sagen, wo Du die Kette verloren hast, dannfahren wir nochmals zum suchen?

Viele Grüsse Uwe


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (22. Mai 2011)

Auch von mir ein dickes Danke Schön!!!

Für die zwei Querfeldeinrennradeinlagen (absteigen-radschultern-treppelaufen) würde ich mir auch eine MTB-technische FAHRanforderung wünschen! 

Wann kann ich in etwa mit den Ergebnisslisten rechnen?


Danke und bis zum Nächsten MAL!


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (22. Mai 2011)

Die Ergebnisslisten findet ihr hier!
http://www.sportident.com/timing/ergebnis/ergebnis.php?wkid=20110521810575&w=w

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.K. (22. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mal ein paar bewegte Bilder vom Rennen 2 hochgeladen.
Ist ein bischen wackelig, da stark komprimiert fÃ¼r YouTube. Ich hoffe ihr habt trotzdem Spass beim schauen ...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMlG22qvL_c"]YouTube        - âªMTB Altstadtrennen HÃÂ¶xter Part-1â¬â[/nomedia]


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtdZeJdq4BQ"]YouTube        - âªMTB Altstadtrennen HÃÂ¶xter Part-2â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## uwero (22. Mai 2011)

So wie versprochen, hier ist der Link zu den Fotos vom 2. Altstadtrennen 2011 in Höxter:

https://picasaweb.google.com/urotermund/2AltstadtrennenHoxter2011#

Dank unserem Fotografen Harald Tillberg, Boffzen könnt Ihr Euch 435 Fotos ansehen. 

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## Stronglight (22. Mai 2011)

uwero schrieb:


> Marc: kannst Du mir ungefähr sagen, wo Du die Kette verloren hast, dannfahren wir nochmals zum suchen?


nee, irgendwo auf der Strecke denke ich, aber es kann auch sein, dass ich sie bereits vom Parkplatz Stadtauswärts verloren habe - da bin ich nochmal zum warmfahren Richtung Wald gefahren auf der Straße.

Naja, Pech eben....


----------



## MUD´doc (22. Mai 2011)

N´abend
War ein tolles Event, Uwe. Tolle Rennen und spannende Kämpfe.
Dieses Mal war es auch am Rand ruhiger als vor 2 Jahren. Das 
Fußvolk hat es positiver zur Kenntnis genommen. Wetter war 
schön und die Stadt war voll. Schade mit deinem Platten, hab 
dich als Local immer angefeuert *grins*

@ stronglight
Welchen Parkplatz meinste? Kann ja morgen mal schauen, wenn
ich dort zur Arbeit bin. Ein Foto wär nicht schlecht, auch wegen
dem Fundbüro. Probieren kann man ja mal.


----------



## Stronglight (23. Mai 2011)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> @ stronglight
> Welchen Parkplatz meinste? Kann ja morgen mal schauen, wenn
> ich dort zur Arbeit bin. Ein Foto wär nicht schlecht, auch wegen
> dem Fundbüro. Probieren kann man ja mal.


den Parkplatz an der Weser, also da wo diese Bootshaus ist (oder was das nochmal ist). Foto gibt es leider nicht, war das Focus Emblem als (echt)silberner Anhänger. Danke!


----------



## -rj (24. Mai 2011)

Bei dem Altstadtrennen hatte ich mich ja auf die Kindergruppe der FichtenFlitzer konzentriert. Hier das Ergebnis: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScrqY6oIGjQ"]YouTube        - âªFichtenFlitzer-Kindergruppe: Renntag in HÃÂ¶xterâ¬â[/nomedia]

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r die tolle Organisation,

GruÃ Reinhard


----------



## MUD´doc (25. Mai 2011)

So, jetzt gibt es noch was auf die Augen:


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



@ stronglight
Leider keinen Erfolg. War am Mo in der Mittagspause auf dem Parkplatzgelände
und gestern Mittag bin ich die Strecke entlang gegangen.
Wenn nicht noch einer aus dem Forum oder vom Team deinen Anhänger gefunden hat,
gibt es nur noch die Möglichkeit des Fundbüros in Höxter.
Check nochmal deine Klamotten oder Kofferraum durch. Vielleicht liegt sie auch dazwischen
- so ist das immer bei mir ;]


----------



## xbiker1000 (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo Race Team,

war wirklich ein super Event! Macht echt Spaß mal vor so vielen Zuschauern zu fahren und wie ich finde fast einmalig in Deutschland. Top Organisation! Weiter so!  Schade das es das Rennen nur alle 2 Jahre gibt. Oder nächstes Jahr auch wieder?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Mai 2011)

nächstes jahr ist wieder race to sky in boffzen angesagt.


----------



## hollaender (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

leider konnte ich Terminlich leider doch kein Zuschauer sein bei
diesem Event, was ich mich sehr gerne angeschaut hätte..
(Sehe mein Posting > hier < )

Das "Verhindert" sein hat aber auch was positives gebracht... 
demnächst gibt es Beverungen (Haarbrück) ein MTB-Tourenbiker mehr.
(so wie meine Freizeit als Unternehmer es zulässt...)

Ab 1.9.2011 werde ich dorthin umziehen.. 
für 2012 gibt es dan keine Entschudiging mehr dass ganze anzuschauen..

Gruß,

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## {Sagittarius} (27. September 2011)

Hallo, 

am 07.10.2011 um 19 Uhr findet das MTB-Saisonabschlusstreffen und die Challenge4MTB Siegerehrung statt.
Alle Challengeteilnehmer und Gäste sind herzlich willkommen.

Infos und Anmeldung auf der Homepage. 
www.wassersport-hoexter.de

Anmeldung direkt: 
http://anmeldung.wassersport-hoexter.de

Gruß 
Norbert


----------

